# Buttongrösse vordeffinieren



## xloouch (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Kleine Frage neben bei. Wenn ich mehrere Buttons deffiniere, werden alle unterschiedlich gross, da der text im value unterschielich lang ist.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Buttons vorzudeffinieren?
zb. höhe, länge?

thx. für eure antworten

Gruss

xloouch


----------



## xollo (18. Februar 2004)

Hi xloouch,
die einheitliche Buttongröße kannst du mit CSS einstellen.

```
<style type="text/css">
.knopf {
height: 24px;
width: 100px;
}
</style>


<form>
<input class="knopf" type="button" value="A">
<input class="knopf" type="button" value="ABCDE">
</form>
```
gruss xollo


----------

